# ASCAP Film Scoring Workshop 2016



## musicoverlord123 (Jun 10, 2016)

So who got in or submitted to the ASCAP Workshop this year? I submitted and made the top 10%, but didn't get in. I certainly will submit again next year. Would love to hear people's thoughts.

Bryan


----------



## RRBE Sound (Jun 15, 2016)

As it seams, you have to have a paid membership to join ASCAP Workshop?


----------



## musicoverlord123 (Jun 15, 2016)

Not so! They say that on their website.


----------



## RRBE Sound (Jun 16, 2016)

Ahh OKay. Do you have a link for the application site? I can't seam to find it.


----------

